# Lo Boy battery orientation.



## Junior Babe Ruth (Mar 31, 2020)

I pulled the battery out of an old Lo Boy 154 last fall in a rush. Now I don’t remember the orientation. One of the cables is braided, flat & uninsulated. Can anybody tell me which battery terminal this goes to?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's the ground. Negative. The battery posts should be different sizes as well.


----------

